# ANG Skibirds



## Kraut783 (Oct 27, 2016)

Was watching the Mighty Planes show tonight on the Smithsonian Channel.  I had no idea of the NYANG "skibirds"mission to the North and South poles or support to the science missions there.  Very impressive, great show!

Interesting that there are on 10 Skibird aircraft designed for this mission....and NYANG has all of them.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 28, 2016)

I think Delaware does, or has done, the mission in the past.

Edit: They were there with the NYANG in a support role.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 28, 2016)

Yeah, baby


----------



## Ranger Psych (Oct 28, 2016)

Dead dinosaur trails are the best!


----------



## Gunz (Oct 28, 2016)

I bathe in prop wash.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 28, 2016)

[Q


----------



## Teufel (Oct 28, 2016)

That's pretty cool.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 28, 2016)

Let's do video. Approach, landing, and then a JATO boost take off.


----------



## Blizzard (Nov 1, 2016)

I'd be curious to know if they still have JATO and/of if NY ANG has it's own stockpile of JATO tubes for this mission.  My guess is no because, as of 10 years ago,  there weren't many JATO tubes left; that's also why Fat Albert stopped using them in it's demos.  Looking at a more modern pics of the 109th's Hercs, I don’t see JATO tubes.


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 2, 2016)

Blizzard said:


> I'd be curious to know if they still have JATO and/of if NY ANG has it's own stockpile of JATO tubes for this mission.  My guess is no because, as of 10 years ago,  there weren't many JATO tubes left; that's also why Fat Albert stopped using them in it's demos.  Looking at a more modern pics of the 109th's Hercs, I don’t see JATO tubes.



Did fat Albert stop using them? Last time I saw them they were in use. Fat Albert is off for repairs this season, so I didn't see it this year.


----------



## Blizzard (Nov 2, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Did fat Albert stop using them? Last time I saw them they were in use. Fat Albert is off for repairs this season, so I didn't see it this year.


Yes, my understanding is they stopped using them in 2009 after the stockpile of bottles was used up.

EDIT:  Found this:
Blue Angels: Frequently Asked Questions
FAQ #46:  "JATO bottles were produced in the Vietnam era. The last known stockpiles of JATO bottles were expended during the Blue Angels' 2009 show season. The last JATO performance for Fat Albert was at the NAS Pensacola Air Show in November 2009."


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 2, 2016)

Blizzard said:


> Yes, my understanding is they stopped using them in 2009 after the stockpile of bottles was used up.
> 
> EDIT:  Found this:
> Blue Angels: Frequently Asked Questions
> FAQ #46:  "JATO bottles were produced in the Vietnam era. The last known stockpiles of JATO bottles were expended during the Blue Angels' 2009 show season. The last JATO performance for Fat Albert was at the NAS Pensacola Air Show in November 2009."



I could have sworn I saw them in 2013.

My mind is playing tricks on me. I used to see the Blue Angels every year so I have seen them plenty of times and I must be mixing up my years.


----------

